# Black cat



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Run free at the bridge black cat, I dont know your name or where to find your mum or dad, I saw you most days hunting and playing and I was so sad to see you lying in the road today, nobody would even stop to see if you were dead but I did, Ive moved your body out of harms way, you had already gone but I think it was probably quick so hopefully you didnt suffer. Ive put an advert in the paper to try to find your family as you were so beautiful Im sure someone is missing you. Sleep tight Black cat xx


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

This is so sad. Poor Black Cat. I hope you find his owners so they at least have some closure. RIP x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

RIP Black Cat  
Your post made me sad TDM as almost two years ago my own beloved black cat Gizmo went missing when we moved house  We saw him a couple of times over the fields behind our house on the edge of some woodland but he never came back  My husband says he's probably still alive and living wild but your post made me think I hope someone would do something like you have if they were to find him.


----------



## RainbowMuncher (Aug 21, 2011)

This is so sad  I hope you find the owner soon  RIP Black cat. I bet their owner is grateful that you got it's body out of the road

RainbowMuncher xxx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

R.I.P little one


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

so sad rip little black cat xx


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

RIP Black Cat. So sad.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Very Sad:crying:
R.I.P Little Black Cat.
Have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well I havent had a phone call but I went back that night to get his body (I was going to see if he had a microchip) his body had gone and considering it is an out of the way road and he had only been there a couple of hours I think his owners had found him. Im just glad his body wasnt run over, its hard enough loosing a pet but he looked peaceful so hopefully that will have helped.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ahh TDM thats so kind of you, run free little black cat xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

run free little black cat RIP ((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))


----------

